# Grass Saver Treats



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Our pup tends to pee in the same place everytime she goes out and needless to say it is creating a LARGE dead spot in the grass. Does anyone give their dogs those treats that are supposed to balance the pH level of their urine? Have they worked and are the safe? Thanks


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

anyone?????


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I never heard of those and haven't looked them up. My thought is that it is probably just brewer's yeast or tomato juice or some mixture like that. I personally don't like the idea of altering the dog's diet for something like this. Instead I would recommend either watering the area well after each pee or adding lime to the area. Since you say she goes in the same place, lime would be my first thought. Lime will simply change the pH of the soil so that the urine will not burn the grass. If you decide to just water the spot each time, you need to use a good amount of water. If you use too little then the spot will turn a dark green. This might be a good thing, but it will make the lawn look uneven. Again, since she goes in one spot this might not be an issue. I have a friend whose grass has dark green patches throughout the yard and it looks odd. Especially with the occasional brown spot.

Edit: there are also products like "dogonit lawn treatment spray" that I have heard of but never used.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Never in a million years would I give my puppy anything that alters the Ph of her wee. I can imagine all sorts of health problems could arise from that, I'm shocked that anyone can even sell anything like that! If she wees in the same spot each time can't you just keep a bottle of water or watering can nearby and wash the spot regularly, that would dilute the wee and hopefully help your grass.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Molly's Mum said:


> Never in a million years would I give my puppy anything that alters the Ph of her wee. I can imagine all sorts of health problems could arise from that, I'm shocked that anyone can even sell anything like that! If she wees in the same spot each time can't you just keep a bottle of water or watering can nearby and wash the spot regularly, that would dilute the wee and hopefully help your grass.


I'v tried this....doesn't work. The vet looked at them and said they are fine, and my aunt's vet actually prescribed her dog a pill that she gives him twice a day to prevent the burning of the grass. Im still cautious though and wanted to see if anyone on here has used them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

it is not a dogs urine ph that ruins laws it is the concentrated nitrogen & salts dumped in one small spot that overloads the root system....the dark green rings you see are where the nitrogen levels are ideal for the root system. The additives are a waste of money. If you can follow you pup and dump a gallon of water on the spot EVERYTIME she pees you'll save the dead spots..
Best suggestion is to designate a specific potty area and accept that it will be dead...you can cover that spot with 6-8" of pea-stone (no pun intended) and fence it in.

From Colorado State University
http://csuturf.colostate.edu/pdffiles/Master Gardener/dog_urine_damage_infosheet_2009.pdf


----------



## cubby (Jun 23, 2010)

I purchased these off of Amazon. Hard to say if they are working so far. We haven't had anymore dead spots since winter I guess. And Cubby loves them.

I hope they aren't detrimental to her health.  I based it on solid Amazon reviews.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I used these for one summer with Vets ok for my chocolate lab years ago.. I found little change in the lawn and he later developed many food allergies and diarrhea. Not sure if the "treats" caused the health issues but will NEVER use them again. We walk our dogs ( 7 yr old Maltese and 5 mo old Golden) for every potty break to a woodline where they don' bother the landscape. Good luck.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

jpajinag said:


> I used these for one summer with Vets ok for my chocolate lab years ago.. I found little change in the lawn and he later developed many food allergies and diarrhea. Not sure if the "treats" caused the health issues but will NEVER use them again. We walk our dogs ( 7 yr old Maltese and 5 mo old Golden) for every potty break to a woodline where they don' bother the landscape. Good luck.


Something tells me the treats had nothing to do with those issues but i think i am going to steer clear.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate to repeat myself, but if you failed with water dilution (this is hard because you have to do it every single time) and you want the grass to be green then add lime. It is inexpensive and affective. Plus you are not playing around with your dog's food.


----------



## YellowLabOwner (Aug 1, 2016)

*Grass Saver Tablets*

I purchased the GrassSaver tablets. As indicated by the manufacturer, it takes about a month to start working. The month is almost up and all of a sudden, my yellow lab developed a tumor on her paw and had to have her toe removed. There was absolutely no sign of this before. This may be just a coincidence, but I'm not giving this to my dog anymore - it is just too much of a coincidence in my books!!


----------

